# Vergleich: Cycletech Moskito oder Islabike Beinn 20 S



## anjin-san (14. April 2010)

Hallo,

auf der Suche nach einem leichten MTB mit Stargabel für meine Tochter, stellt sich nun die Frage ob es ein Cycletech Moskito oder Islabike Beinn 20 S wird.

Folgende Punkte sind noch offen/ungeklärt:
- Wie gut ist das Islabike für MTB-Zwecke geeignet?
- Was ist am Moskito so besonders, das es den doppelten Preis des Islabikes rechtfertigt?
- Welche Gewichtseinsparungen sind bei beiden Rädern noch möglich, so dass sie anschliessend immer noch MTB mäßig genutzt werden können?

Vorab bereits vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.


----------



## ndhkig (14. April 2010)

Nimm Islas Bike.
Zum halben Preis kommt auch ein kaum zu toppender Service. Vorausgesetzt freilich, du bist der englischen Sprache mächtig oder kennst jemanden, der...
Warum sollte das Isla nicht MTB-tauglich sein?
Wir haben quasi eben ein Beinn 20 large empfangen. In der Annahme, dass die Ausstattung dem "small" gleicht, hier meine bisherigen Erfahrungswerte:
- Die Standard-Reifen sind sehr schmal, für's Gelände empfiehlt sich mindestens der optional angebotene Conti Explorer, welcher aber nicht unter die ebenfalls optional angebotenen und unserer Meinung nach sehr schicken, haltbaren und preisWERTEN Schutzbleche (äh, -plastics) passt.
- sehr einfache (Gewichts-)Tuningmöglichkeiten bestehen:
-- Innenlager Vierkant 120mm, völlig standardisiert, 343g plus Stahl-Kurbelschrauben 2x15g
-- Pedale jeweils 221g, wobei das möglich viel bessere Gewicht nicht übermäßig durch eingeschränkte Funktionalität erkauft werden sollte. Ich habe da was im Visier (Wellgo WR-1, gibt's wohl auch noch von anderen Herstellern) und Tests werden folgen.
-- Lenker Alu Standard 25,4x460mm 191g (inkl Endstopfen)
-- Vorbau Alu Ahead 25,4x25,4(!)x60mm, recht steil, 201g
-- Sattelstütze 25,4(!)x220mm, 275g
-- Das Steuerrohr (25,4mm(!), offensichtlich Stahl) kann auch noch um sechs Zentimeter gekürzt werden und die Spacer (3 mal 1Zoll mal 8g) könnten dann auch weg. Das mache ich aber nicht, damit das Fahrrad später maximal mitwachsen kann. Ahead-Kralle und Kappe könnte man sich mit geeigneten Methoden auch noch sparen. Aheadkappe plus Schraube 15g.
- Sattel (240g) und V-Brake (beide Bremsarme ohne was 171g) sind schon ziemlich leicht, neben dem Sattel sollten auch die Bremsgriffe (je 91g) wegen ihrer speziellen Kindstauglichkeit nicht gegen normale Komponenten getauscht werden.
- Ebenso die Kurbel, da gibt's aber wohl auch Ersatz oder Freaks, die Ersatz basteln . Diese hier sind aus Alu und wiegen: rechts (mit nicht wechslebarem Stahlkettenblatt und beidseitigen "Bashguards") 394g, links 169g.
- Strahler und Klingel gehören, zumindest bei nicht ausschließlichem Gelände(renn)einsatz, nicht weggespart (ca. 100g), sondern eher unterstützt (Speichenreflektoren, Stecklichter, ...).
- Sparen könnte man gut 100g beim Reduzieren der Ritzel(zahl) hinten, besonders wenigstens ein großes kann auch weg, finde ich.
- An die Laufräder habe ich mich noch nicht rangemacht, dazu gibt's hier aber auch einschlägige Threads. Allein die Naben (Sehen aber so erstmal sehr ordentlich aus!) bieten bestimmt noch weiteres Sparpotenzial, die Felgen wohl auch.
- Die Schnellspanner sehen unnötig schwer aus. Weiß gar nicht, warum ich die noch nicht gewogen und getauscht hab. Jetzt geh ich aber auch nich mehr in' Keller.
Wie gesagt, das alles sind Werte vom Beinn large. Wieviel du bei den einzelnen Teilen sparen könntest, liegt an dir. Die meisten Teile sind in Standard-MTB-Maßen gehalten. Ich denke, mit bissl Aufwand (gebrauchte Teile jagen) schaffe ich vielleicht noch ein Kilogramm für nicht zu viel über hundert Eu. Mal sehen.
Allgemein wäre noch zu sagen, dass die Größenlisten auf islabikes.co.uk ziemlich genau stimmen und das Kind vor allem nicht zu klein sein darf. Hat es die angegebenen Mindestmaße, passt das Rad auch dann schon gut, wenn das Kind erst "gerade so" (nach Maßtabelle) draufpasst. Kleiner wäre aber definitiv auch zu klein, zumal für einen Einsatz nicht auf dem Spielplatz, sondern im Wald... Das Cnoc16 ist auch sehr geländetauglich, ließe sich aber nicht ganz so einfach pimpen. Dort sind ein paar mehr Teile in nicht wirklich in gängigen MTB-Standards gehalten. Wobei - Die neue Version sieht da schon standardisierter aus. Ein auch nur ähnlich gutes (Serien-)Rad in der Größe habe ich aber noch nicht kennengelernt.
- Schaltwerk war noch. Auf der Webseite steht, welches das ist. Google danach, das Gewicht ist irgendwo bei 360g. Mit dem nötigen Kleingeld und oder auch einem Wechsel zu Shimano (Drehschalter nicht vergessen!) lassen sich auch nochmal dick dreistellig Gramm sparen. Rennrad-Schaltwerke sollten für die Schaltung voll ausreichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoSaint_CH (22. April 2010)

Hi
Nach dem vorherigen, ausführlichen Bericht, ist es schwierig noch irgendwas zuzufügen, kann also höchstens als Zweitmeinung was taugen.

Mein Sohn (4.5 Jahre, 108cm gross) hat zu Ostern sein Beinn 20 S erhalten, ich tendierte, da ich selber eines habe, auf ein MTB Cycletech. Obwohl mir das Mosiko besser gefallen hat (Lackierung ist der Hammer - hab nicht nachgewogen, würde aber meinen es liegt noch einen Hauch unter dem Beinn) musst ich mich budgetmässig für die günstigere Variante entscheiden, habe dafür für den Kleinen (gut 2 jährig) gleich noch ein Laufrad (Rothan) mitbestellt. Servicemässig wäre Cycletech für mich günstiger gewesen, da es hierzulande (CH) ein paar Vertretungen gibt und mein Opium 6 somit in guten Händen ist, kann aber je nach Wohnort durchaus auch anders sein.

Was es zu "pimpen" gibt, kann ich echt nicht sagen. So wir mein Kleiner fährt, hab ich lieber ein paar Gramm mehr und dafür die nötige Stabilität (nebenbei: die Angaben auf Islabikes sind auch beim S die absoluten Minimalmasse, hätte mein Sohn nicht schon Erfahrung mit einem "eher grossen" Rad, er hatte mit 3 ein 14" erhalten, wäre er ganz klar nicht zurecht gekommen). 

Da er mit seinem Alter ja eigentlich gar nicht auf die Strasse dürfte, habe ich die Explorer gleich mitbestellt. So richtig viel fetter als die Originalbereifung sind die leider nicht, beim "groben Schotter-Fahren" könnte das locker noch bisschen mehr vertragen, da die kleinen Räder dort sichtlich Mühe haben schön zu laufen und dem Kleinen dann schnell die Puste ausgeht.

Was gibt es an Nachteilen? Einerseits ist die Lackierung beim Beinn zwar schön (grau/silber mit blau), andererseits hat sich gerade beim Laufrad gezeigt, dass die Farbe nicht sehr Schlagecht ist (splittert ab, wenn das Teil unsanft an den Boden geworfen wird). Die Gangschaltung ist meines Erachtens für einen 4-5 jährigen zu hart, nach einer Stunde fahren mit mehreren Gangwechsln hat er keine Kraft mehr den Grip-Shift zu drehen. Der Vorbau ist für einen Jungen mit knapp 110cm zu lang, er liegt extrem gestreckt auf dem Rad (nicht gut für die zarten Rücken), der Lenker lässt sich mangels Kröpfung auch nicht näher zum Fahrer bringen. Ob das alles beim Moskito besser wäre, kann ich mangels Vergleich nicht sagen.

Von der Ausstattung und der Optik her ist das Beinn ein Rad "für alles", kann also von Strasse bis zu Leicht-MTB aufgebaut werden, nur mit anderen Reifen. Das Bike kommt mit Leuchtreflektoren an den Rädern (ist ein echter Sicherheitsgewinn!) und die Bremshebel wie auch Griffe sind optimal auf kleine Hände abgestimmt. Das Mosikto ist, wie es die Werbung auch klar suggeriert, ein Wettbewerbsmodell für jugendliche Sportler. Kein Schnick-Schnack, keine Sicherheitsausstattung für den Strassenverkehr ab Werk, schmaler leichter Racing-Sattel, wenn ich mich recht erinnere keine Reflektoren an den Pedalen usw. Klar - das spart alles ein paar Gramm Gewicht, zeigt aber, dass der Einsatzgebiet in Kinder-MTB-Rennen (und somit eher für "etwas grössere") gedacht ist und nicht als Fun-Gerät für Kinder welche vielleicht auch mal zum Kindergarten /Vorschule rollen wollen.

Bereuen tu ich meine Wahl auf keinen Fall, auch wenn ich mit einem tränenden Auge auf das orange lackierte Mosiko schaue welches im Bikeladen steht. Wenn man dort die nötige Sicherheitsausstattung (angefangen über eine Klingel über Reflektoren bis zu Rückstrahlern) noch investieren muss, dann wird das Teil für die Mehrheit wohl einfach zu teuer.

Ähnlich der Beiden habe ich mir auch das Specialized http://www.kidsbikes.de/Bikes/1216Specialized.htm angeschaut, auch das sicher ein Rad "ab Stange" welches bei einem Grossteil der Kinder für Begeisterung sorgen kann. Vom Rahmen her scheint mir das 20er noch einen Hauch höher als das Beinn zu sein (ähnlich Moskito), der Peis liegt dann doch eher in Richtung Beinn, beide profitieren vom momentan günstigen Wechselkurs beim Pfund.

Ob es sich lohnt ein Kinder-Bike zu "tunen" entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, ich befürchte, dass das eher zum Zeitvertreib der Bastler als einem effektiven Nutzen für das Kind zuträglich ist. Aber - erlaubt ist bekanntlich was Spass macht.

Marc


----------



## Stopelhopser (22. April 2010)

ndhkig schrieb:


> - Die Schnellspanner sehen unnötig schwer aus. Weiß gar nicht, warum ich die noch nicht gewogen und getauscht hab. ...



Schnellspanner ersetze ich aus Sicherheitsgründen (Schulhofstreiche) und wegen Gewichtsersparniss durch Schraubachsen. Brauchen nicht mal codiert zu sein. Allerdings sollten die Begleiter immer einen fünfer Inbus an Bord haben.

http://www.starbike.com/php/product_info.php?lang=de&pid=4674

Es gibt auch Sets mit Sattelklemme für unter 10 Euro (Beim Händerl)


----------



## anjin-san (4. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank für die umfangreichen und sehr ausführlichen Antworten auf meine Fragen. 
Inzwischen ist meine Tochter (5,5 Jahre alt, 18kg schwer, 1,13 m groß) stolze Besitzerin eines orangefarbenen Moskitos! Nachdem sie auf einem 20" Rad von Felt, Ghost, Specialized und Cycletech gesessen und probegefahren war, fiel die Wahl nicht schwer. Ohne väterliche Beeinflußung war das Urteil der Tochter eindeutig. Das Moskito gab ihr vom Start weg das sicherste Gefühl und den meisten Fahrspaß.
Für den Einkauf des Moskitos wurde als sehr kompetenter Händler über das Internet das "woba RadStudio" in Renningen bei Leonberg gefunden. Besonders beeindruckend ist diese Seite: 
http://woba-radstudio.de/kid-bikes.html?mode=list
Für mich als Nicht-Bastler war dies der optimale Einstieg ins tunen. Hier werden die einzelnen Originalteile den leichteren Austauschteile mit Produktname, Gewicht und Kosten gegenübergestellt. Mit dem angelesenen Wissen aus dem Forum machten wir uns an einem Samstag auf die Fahrt Richtung Leonberg. Der gute Eindruck der Internetauftritts setzte sich im LAden fort. Zwar mussten wir eine halbe Stunde warten - aber dann stand uns der Chef persönlich für 2 Stunden mit kurzen Unterbrechungen zur Verfügung. Sehr vorteilhaft empfand ich, dass Wolgang Bacher selbst zwei Kinder (4 und 7 Jahre) hat und ihnen auch gewichtsoptimierte MTBs zusammenbaut. Um es kurzzumachen: Dank des Sponsorings von Oma und Opa und der Kompetenz von W. Bacher, fährt meine Tochter nun mit einem 8,2 kg Moskito im Schwarzwald die Berge rauf und runter!
Die technischen Komponenten werde ich in einem weiteren Beitrag posten.


----------



## madre (10. Mai 2010)

Verlink den dann aber mal bitte hier .

Das sieht wirklich vielversprechend aus . Ich glaube ich werde ( angeregt auch durch den Artikel hinter dem Link ) mal eine Spaardose aufstellen fürs neue Rad. Da kann dann jeder der sonst irgend einen Quatsch geschenkt hätte was rein tun für ein neues Rad das dann in 1 nem Jahr etwa fällig wird .


----------



## Pan Tau (10. Mai 2010)

anjin-san schrieb:


> Um es kurzzumachen: Dank des Sponsorings von Oma und Opa und der Kompetenz von W. Bacher, fährt meine Tochter nun mit einem 8,2 kg Moskito im Schwarzwald die Berge rauf und runter!
> Die technischen Komponenten werde ich in einem weiteren Beitrag posten.



...und auch hier wieder die Bitte, neben den technischen Daten auch ein paar aussagekräftige Bilder zu posten - Danke!


----------



## anjin-san (11. Mai 2010)

Technische Infos sowie Bilder (sofern am Wochenende die Sonne scheint) werden noch geliefert.

Kleine Vorschau:
Am Samstag, den 15.05., wird das Moskito seinen ersten Renneinsatz in Offenburg (auf Asphalt) und eine Woche später nochmals in Offenburg (im Gelände) haben.


----------



## wintermute (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo anjin-san,

Wir überlegen uch unserem "Grossen" ein Mosquito als nächste Grösse zu schenken. Er fährt derzeit noch ein cnoc 14" von Islabikes, wächst aber langsam heraus. Und für Weihnachten...
(Mein Gott, was für ein langes Vorausdenken)
Also, was ich fragen wollte, ob Du bitte mal messen kannst, wie hoch der Sattel über dem Boden ist, wenn er ganz reingeschoben wird. Das fand ich bei Islabikes so schön, dass diese Angabe immer dabei ist, bei Cycletech vermisse ich die etwas.

Wie kommt Deine Tochter denn zurecht? Laut der Angaben auf der Cycletech Homepage liegt sie mit Iher Grösse doch etwas unter der empfohlenen Mindestgrösse

Danke fürs Antworten

Viele Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## Moni_82 (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo. 

Bin zwar nicht der Ersteller des Threads, aber ich habe kürzlich ein gebrauchtes, BJ 2008 gekauft. Soll aber angeblich der aktuelle Rahmen sein, weiß es aber nicht. 

Niedrigste Sattelhöhe ist ca. 58/59. Denke, dass es bei meinem Sohn auch noch etwas zu hoch sein wird. Er bekommt das Rad erst am Samstag, da wird er 5 Jahe alt. Derzeit hat er ca. 54/55 Sattelhöhe eingestellt und das ist für ihn momentan grad ideal. 


Moni


----------



## wintermute (28. Mai 2010)

Hi Moni_82,

Danke für die Antwort.
Wow!
das ist ja echt hoch. Beim cnoc fährt meiner derzeit etwa 51-52 cm Sattelhöhe. Ob da bis Weihnachten mindestens 8 cm hinzukommen?
Schwierig, schwierig...
Hm, was mach ich denn da...?

Viele Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anjin-san (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo Thomas,

nachfolgend die gewünschten Informationen.



wintermute schrieb:


> Also, was ich fragen wollte, ob Du bitte mal messen kannst, wie hoch der Sattel über dem Boden ist, wenn er ganz reingeschoben wird. Das fand ich bei Islabikes so schön, dass diese Angabe immer dabei ist, bei Cycletech vermisse ich die etwas.



Die Sattelhöhe beträgt 59cm. 



wintermute schrieb:


> Wie kommt Deine Tochter denn zurecht? Laut der Angaben auf der Cycletech Homepage liegt sie mit Iher Grösse doch etwas unter der empfohlenen Mindestgrösse



Meine Tochter kommt mit der Sattelhöhe sehr gut zurecht. Dies war jedoch nicht immer so - deshalb ein kurze Aufstellung, wie sich die Beziehung zwischen Tochter und Moskito entwickelt hat.

Vor dem Moskito ist die Tochter nur Puky gefahren. Das Puky war immer so niedrig, dass sie immer mit dem ganzen Fuß auf dem Boden stehen konnte.
Beim ersten Sitzen auf dem Moskito war sie sehr ängstlich und wollte sowohl am Sattel als auch am Lenker gehoben werden.
Nichtsdestotrotz wollte sie beim ersten Draufsitzen dann auch fahren - aber nur mit Heben an Sattel und Lenker.
Nach 20-30 m sollte die Hand am Lenker weg - danach nahm die Geschwindigkeit so zu, dass mir das Rennen in gebügter Haltung zu stressig wurde. Bin dann nur noch direkt hinterher gerannt und habe geschwindelt, wenn die Tochter gefragt hat: Hebst du mich noch?
Das erste Anhalten und Absteigen erforderte dann jedoch wieder die Hilfe vom Papa.
Nach einigen Minuten des Herumstehens beim Händler, wollte die Tochter mit Starthilfe dann wieder fahren - zwar wieder mit kurzer Starthilfe aber beim Fahren mit viel Freude und ohne Angst
Nach dem Kauf ist sie einen halben Tag zusammen mit den Nachbarskindern gefahren - ohne Papas Hilfe. Zwar sah es beim Anhalten öftersmal so aus als ob sie umkippen würde, was aber nie passiert ist.
Nach einem Monat mit dem Rad spielt es nun keine Rolle mehr, dass sie beim Anfahren und Halten immer noch auf den Zehenspitzen steht. Sie nutzt das Rad alles richtiges MTB - und was sie da mit dem Moskito erlebt, läßt sie das bisschen Jonglieren leicht vergessen.

...und die Moral von der Geschichte?!
Die Herstellerangaben zu Sattelhöhe, Rahmen etc. sind meines Erachtens sinnvolle Orientierungshilfen. Unabhängig davon sollte jedoch dem (unbeeinflußten!) Kind beim Händler vor dem Kauf immer genügend Zeit mit dem neuen Rad eingeräumt werden. Auch wenn laut Tabelle das Rad (noch) nicht passt - wenn das Kind heiß darauf ist mit dem Rad zu fahren, wird es immer einen Weg finden, wie es auf das Rad rauf und auch wieder runter kommt. Wir haben gesehen, dass die Tochter (anfänglich) zwar etwas wackellich auf- und absteigt, dafür war andererseits die Sitzposition (mit leicht gebeugtem Knie) perfekt - was mir bei unseren vielen und langen Radtouren (10-20km), sehr wichtig ist.

Soweit unsere Erfahrungen... ich hoffe damit geholfen zu haben.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## anjin-san (28. Mai 2010)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> ...und auch hier wieder die Bitte, neben den technischen Daten auch ein paar aussagekräftige Bilder zu posten - Danke!



Hallo,
hier nun eine Liste der Änderungen am Original Moskito sowie drei Bilder.

Parts ab Werk                     Parts Tuning                        Reduzierung
Vorbau Serie: 184g 	 	Mounty Light: 119g (70mm) 	65g
Schnellspanner VR: 83g 	Mounty: 33g 	 	 	50g 
Schnellspanner HR: 87g 	Mounty: 37g 	 	 	50g
Reflektoren Speichen 4x 15g 	 	 	 	 	 	60g
Sattel m. RüLi: 300g 	 	Velo Ti: 211g 	 	 	89g
Sattelstütze: 284g 	Smica: 187g (gekürzt auf 250mm) 	97g
Cassette HG 30: 371g 	 	SRAM PG850: 286g (11-32) 	85g
Serienreifen: 420g 	Reifen 20x1,85 SW Mow Joe: 335g 	170g

Leider ist die Spalten Darstellung der Liste hier nicht korrekt. Im beigefügten PDF Dokumente Anhang anzeigen Anpassung_Moskito.pdf ist die Liste lesbarer.

Ciao Stefan

 Cyletech Moskito

 Vorbau Monty Light

 Cassette SRAM PG850


----------



## Pan Tau (28. Mai 2010)

anjin-san schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier nun eine Liste der Änderungen am Original Moskito sowie drei Bilder.



Sehr schick - vielen Dank fürs Teilen!

Hast Du auch das Komplettbike nach der Fastenkur gewogen?


----------



## wintermute (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo anjin-san,

danke für Deine ausführliche Antwort.
Ich werde es auf jedenfalls im Hinterkopf behalten, mich aber auch mal noch nach Alternativen umsehen.

Viele Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## anjin-san (29. Mai 2010)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Sehr schick - vielen Dank fürs Teilen!
> 
> Hast Du auch das Komplettbike nach der Fastenkur gewogen?



Hallo Pan Tau,
das Moskito wiegt nun 8,2 kg.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Moni_82 (2. Juni 2010)

Seht mal hier : 
Das Kind will lieber ein grünes Rad ;-)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cyletech-Moskito-Kid-20-Zoll-NEU-/170492656321?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Sport_Radsport_Kinder_und_Jugendr%C3%A4der&hash=item27b2277ac1



@ Stefan: Ist der ausgetauschte Vorbau von Mounty kürzer/flacher als der Originale? Hab den nirgends gefunden. Hab gestern einen von sqlab bestellt mit 50 mm länge und 28 mm höhe. Hoffe, der passt

8,2 kg sind schon gut. Da werd ich nicht hinkommen. Aber so knapp unter 9 mit Ständer sind auch okay. Mein Vorbesitzer hat die Laufräder und Reifen getauscht, aus optischen Gründen. Hatte so wie es war dann ca. 9,6 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

